# H: Blood Angels W: $$ (US)



## Kanis (May 29, 2010)

(closed-sold-remove please)


----------



## Kanis (May 29, 2010)

Updated for a new E-Bay sell, last time I can upload them and at a very good deal!


----------



## Kanis (May 29, 2010)

Re-listing the poor BA army to sell them in need of cash and space.


----------



## .Kevin. (Jan 10, 2011)

You prob won't sell them here - I have mine for sale with almost twice as much as you with some being unbuilt or even unpainted and yet have to get an offer of over 150.

GLWS though I like the furioso .


----------



## Kanis (May 29, 2010)

Ah, darn. Well, thanks for the heads up on that, and thanks for the compliment.


----------



## .Kevin. (Jan 10, 2011)

If you sell some pieces apart lemme know


----------



## Kanis (May 29, 2010)

Stupid me, I forgot to mention, the New Blood Angels Codex IS included in this deal. Thanks.


----------

